# Tell portmaster to not update dependencies?



## rihad (Aug 14, 2019)

Any way to do that? It's trivial to do that using ports directly: `cd somewhere; make && make install clean`. That's it. Portmaster on the other hand wants to upgrade all port dependencies too, and it tends to become tricky if one of such dependencies is a reverse-dependency of some other port that would then break, etc.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 14, 2019)

Portmaster only updates port dependencies when there's actually a newer version available. And if some weird 'reverse dependency' breaks something then that's not because of Portmaster but because of bad adminipastration _administration_. If you upgrade you'd normally upgrade all ports for which an update is available.

Do you by any chance mix the installation of ports and packages? Because that could also explain a thing or two...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2019)

ShelLuser said:


> adminipastration


Is this what pastafarians do?


----------



## getopt (Aug 15, 2019)

It is what might help after adminicastration.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Is this what pastafarians do?


Indeed, it's very advanced


----------



## Lamia (Aug 16, 2019)

"portmaster --update-if-newer" should do the trick.


----------

